# RV Insurance - £140,000 Cover



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi All,

Can I possibly ask you guys who have purchased "expensive" RVs - let's say over £130,000 - who you insured with please ?

I've emailed a few and they all come back stating the risk amount (£140k) is too much for them to insure.

So, how do you guys with "expensive" RVs manage ?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

NFU

Ask for Helen Smith

http://www.nfumutual.co.uk/louth/index.htm

Best of luck

Duadua


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I suspect that my company (I'm MD) could provide cover.

I see that you are in the US at present. Pls email my colleague:

paulk(at)primoplc.com


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply Duadua

I had been advised to contact Vaughan at NFU Canterbury and we emailed a few times but now its like he's dropped off the planet.

I will get in touch with Helen in Louth.




Thanks for the email, rft

I will email paul (as you're the MD - is there a MHF discount? )

Paul


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul

It is only Helen in Louth who deals with this.

Good news was the premiums dropped by 50% this year, as they use a different "base" policy. My words not theirs.

Duadua


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

rft said:


> I suspect that my company (I'm MD) could provide cover.
> I see that you are in the US at present. Pls email my colleague:
> paulk(at)primoplc.com


Whooooooh there, just a cotton pickin minute!!!!!  
Mr RFT, come on down!

You're an MD of an insurance company? and you're a member of MHF
. You must know better than ANY insurance co what the needs/wants/attitudes of vanners are?........from a personal point of view, I'm sure that you, as a member of this comunity will understand the difference between a fulltimer and a *****?
Any chance of writing up a proper full timers policy?
or at least explaining why your colleuges in the industry seem to be so terrified of taking on HONEST, HARDWORKING, TAXPAYING fulltimers like me?


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

zaskar said:


> rft said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that my company (I'm MD) could provide cover.
> ...


Not an insurance company, only a humble insurance broker! We don't don't presently make a speciality out of motorhomes and campervans. However, we do insure lots of high net worth people and those with lots of cars. It was the high value that encouraged me to 'come out'.

It could be that we might have a market for fulltimers. How would we differentiate between HHT fulltimers and the 'others' in a simple but realistic way?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="rft......... It was the high value that encouraged me to 'come out'.
[/quote]

Good grief, straight for talking from an insurance man! L.O.L  (no offence intended  )

[quote="rft] It could be that we might have a market for fulltimers. How would we differentiate between HHT fulltimers and the 'others' in a simple but realistic way?[/quote]

Yep, fair point. 
How about empoyers records, tax records, electoral role, contact details. i know some people might be against this sort of thing, but personally, I've never been worried about it. i've always taken the attitude that I'm doing nowt wrong, so I've nowt to hide.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

> How would we differentiate between HHT fulltimers and the 'others' in a simple but realistic way


You will find one has piles of wood and a bonfire outside, hangs around in groups of similar minded illiterates, is overun with snotty nosed kids and doesn't like to pay taxes - the other is a "*****" - BOOM BOOM !!

Sorry couldn't resist 

Paul


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have today been refused cover (quote) for a £50000 Rapido with NFU because i have no other insurance with them. (declined to quote was the reply from them) 8O

If i insure my car and my house or take out life insurance they will consider it, so they can stuff it where the farmers put their manure.

Bob[/b]


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

My local (South Glos) office of the NFU refused to cover my S820 because £65K was too high :? 

So do we conclude it varies from branch to branch


Perhaps the South Glos only has poor farmers



:lol: 


Andrew


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*RV insurance*




androidGB said:


> My local (South Glos) office of the NFU refused to cover my S820 because £65K was too high :?
> 
> So do we conclude it varies from branch to branch
> 
> ...


Insured ours with NFU office in Louth, no problems or conditions and it was new business


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

rft said:


> It could be that we might have a market for full-timers. How would we differentiate between HHT full-timers and the 'others' in a simple but realistic way?


*rft,*

We would like to 'full time' once we have toured the USA, how would we prove we were honest citizens and NOT hedgehog chompers?

First I receive a local authority private pension which is paid into a bank account I've had for years, I would also have an permanent address for mail and a long standing and excellent credit record with Expedian, so would ALL that be enough?

*Paul ( UK-RV ) *

If you search back in the MHF's files Ian H could only get his Fleetwood Revolution covered up to £80k.
>> Read HERE <<


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Mick

Yes - I had spoken with Ian about it.

My only concern would be the insurer claiming you had under insured the vehicle (although not your fault) and made the policy invalid.

Paul


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Paul............just hope that RFT comes back to the thread to answer my question from the question he asked :?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I always thought anything was insurable?

The price is another question though.

I suppose an RV fire is far more likely to total it more so than a house fire and full timing will increase the risk.

I must admit I used to own a boat of over this price but because it never went to sea in earnest and stayed coastal the premium was affordable but even cheaper if I stayed on the Norfolk Broads. Oh well happy days   but the RV is a great substitute :lol: although my current one is extremely modest now due to lifestyle changes  

Suppose it comes down to the risk again.

Hope you can get something that suit your needs Paul at sensible money :wink:


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> Thanks for that Paul............just hope that RFT comes back to the thread to answer my question from the question he asked :?


I don't know at the moment. I need to do more research and talk it through with underwriters over the next few weeks.

If you have any thoughts for me that would help to put rules / acceptability criteria in place please email me rather than pm.

Please don't limit comments to your own personal circumstances. I stand a better chance of insuring 100 honest upstanding god fearing fulltimers than 1!

Is anyone insured with an insurance company other than NFU having been completely honest about their circumstances? (The underwriter, not the broker, please.)

No promises, chaps, but it is something to get our teeth into.

rft(at)primoplc.com


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Another point, what if the person requiring insurance is a peg whittler or lucky heather sales persons, if they have paid in full whats the problem?

The strange thing is persons who live in narrow boats full time don't appear to have this problem.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> Another point, what if the person requiring insurance is a peg whittler or lucky heather sales persons, if they have paid in full whats the problem?
> 
> The strange thing is persons who live in narrow boats full time don't appear to have this problem.


That's a good analagy. But how do we differentiate between good and not good peg whittlers?

Unfortunately 'travellers' are lumpted in with those of use who travel full time. We all know that there is a difference but how do you explain that difference?

Every town has a piece of ground that from time to time will be illegally parked on until such time as the council have a court order issued and the travellers are moved on, generally leaving behind a pile of rubbish. I know that those people are not the full timers that we are talking about, but insurance companies will carry on believing that full timing is another name for travellers until the difference is explained in a way that they can understand.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Here's a thought. If a fairly representative bunch of fulltimers has a meet within, say, 100 miles of Southend-on-Sea I'll come over, say hello and check you out by way of an information gathering exercise.

Interested?


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi rft

I emailed all our details to Paul last Thursday - he emailed back to state he would have aquote for me on Friday - but nothing yet!

I also havent had anything back from NFU, so your not alone.

Paul


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I am a fully paid up Horticultural member of the National farmers union and have all my insurances with them and always have had for the last 40 years with the exception that last year they informed me that because my camper a Bessacarr 745 was over the weight of 3500kg they could no longer offer me breakdown cover on it to go with my insurance because the RAC who handle the NFU breakdown business only covered that business upto that weight vehicle. All my protestations fell on deaf ears so I took my camper insurance to Safeguard who did offer the higher (commercial) level of RAC breakdown cover with their policies. I also managed to get my insurance cheaper through safeguard by about £50 plus I dont have to notify safeguard when I go abroad which I did with NFU who have a time limit on overseas trips.

On another note a friend of mine bought a secondhand camper this week 
(under 3500kg) and on my recommendation tried NFU for a quote and was delighted to get a fully comp quote for £155 which was some £200 cheaper than through his normal agents who use Norwich union.
NFU do give some excellent discounts for new business which is why I recommended them. And no you shouldnt need to be a member of the NFU to be able to use them, my friend isnt. He rang the Wimborne, dorset branch and spoke to Rob Baxter.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Tony, your remarks on NFU amaze me, the reason, i rang them (Lancaster branch) last week on the advice of a long time customer of there's to get a quote for my 3500kg. Rapido.

I was told that they declined my cover due too the fact i had no other insurance with them. If i was to take out my car and household ins. or a life ins. policy they would reconsider me.

Do they have length limitations on how long one is abroad in any one period :?: and do have too inform them everytime you do go abroad :?: 


Bob


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Im very surpised they declined to insure you, any new business is good business would have thought. Try ringing a different branch. Theres one in most major country towns. They definatly have a time limit on trips abroad. Safeguard was a much better buy as far as my camper insurance and breakdown cover was involved for my situation anyways.


----------

